# Can You Explain What This Man Is Sitting On?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's a KLM advertising novelty at the Manchester airport in the UK, but darned if I can figure out how this guy can sit and read the paper in that position. Can you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NPF0A_vGC4


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Some kind of metal armature running up inside his pant leg from the platform, supporting his butt & likely his back under his clothing (judging by his posture).


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

When you see the shot of his back you can see the outline of the armature.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's likely a contraption that runs up his pant leg. Swamis did something similar years ago.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks great though. Clearly the dude can't shift his position lest he give away the secret. I would not want to be him.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

I'd be impressed if he were wearing shorts.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Clever advertising!


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

"Ramana" (the guy sitting in the air) is apparently a well-known Dutch magician. I'm guessing these kinds of tricks are his standard fare.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The shoe on the ground is unusually flat to the floor and his foot is bunched up at the top, and right underneath the pant leg.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

adagio said:


> clever advertising!


+1


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Similar trick:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------

